# My dog got hit by a car :(



## Claudia

My dog got hit by a car and he is in the hospital, i am going to pick him up right now cause i dont have the money to keep him there but i thought i will let u guys know cause i need lots of hugs  I will give an update when i come back


----------



## cowis

What!!! not cool. any way are u paying?? if some one hit ur dog they better pay up IMHO!!!! unless its a fmaily meber who hit the poor thing.....


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

did they fix him up?

let us know if you need anything !


----------



## April

It's very sad..sorry to hear. Hope he's ok.
It's not the responsibility of the person who hit him..dogs go darting out..they can't always stop. Vets these days won't do charity work. Maybe the SPCA will help if he needs care.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235485,-123.185092


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

April said:


> It's very sad..sorry to hear. Hope he's ok.
> It's not the responsibility of the person who hit him..dogs go darting out..they can't always stop. Vets these days won't do charity work. Maybe the SPCA will help if he needs care.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


spca dont help, i ve tried before when my dog meatball was very sick, instead they said its either you put him down or you give him to us.


----------



## Ursus sapien

hope it works out, Claudia. The kids must be upset! hugs


----------



## Claudia

My stepdad called spca for me and no help, he was hit but of course the driver didnt even stop that i know of.
I think i am more upset then my kids lol The vet bill is huge so i had 3 options keep him in the hospital and let the bill get bigger or bring him home and see or put him down.
Of course i dont have the money to pay such a bill, already paid over $700 so now no money for food, i didnt want to put him down if there was a chance he would b ok so i just got home with him.
He still not out of the hook, they found air in his chest, doc said is cause of the impact so we have to wait 48 hours and see, i have to check on his breathing all nite to make sure he is not going into distress, it has been a long day and it will b a long nite, i have it anything all day just a glass of milk in the am but i was sooo worry


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

he ll pull thru Claudia, i know he will !


----------



## InfraredDream

Lots of hugs to you! Hope he will have a good rest during the night and will get better tomorrow.


----------



## elemental

If he were my dog and I didnt have the money, I would surrender him to the spca.
Then he would live. 
You can apply for care card, its a credit card for medical procedures only.

Im am sorry your dog was hit, but I would do whatever it took so he would live. Even if that meant giving him to someone who can heal him vs letting him suffer at home.


----------



## onefishtwofish

I will go thru my cupboards and see what I can find in the way of food items . It will be a couple days b4 I can get out there


----------



## Guest

i am really sorry to hear about your furry friend ... i hope he does well overnight and even better tomorrow :O( those vet bills can be brutal ...


----------



## onefishtwofish

the spca would not take him.


----------



## Claudia

elemental said:


> If he were my dog and I didnt have the money, I would surrender him to the spca.
> Then he would live.
> You can apply for care card, its a credit card for medical procedures only.
> 
> Im am sorry your dog was hit, but I would do whatever it took so he would live. Even if that meant giving him to someone who can heal him vs letting him suffer at home.


He is not suffering, if i knew he was he wouldnt b home, he is just not staying in the hospital and i just have to check on him all nite and thats something i have done for my dogs before. I also check with my dogs vet, he was taken to a different hospital and the vet gave me the ok


----------



## CRS Fan

Claudia.

I'm sorry to hear about your dog. Was it the mommy or the pup? Either way it is a sad situation. I don't have much, but I can send you a *GIANT HUG*.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia

CRS Fan said:


> Claudia.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your dog. Was it the mommy or the pup? Either way it is a sad situation. I don't have much, but I can send you a *GIANT HUG*.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


It was the pup, is been pamper by all of us (no that he wasnt before) He is one year old.
Thanks Stu i need lots and lots of hugs


----------



## Jasonator

Sending you all the best karma I can muster for you and your poor little fella and your family.....
Comes with a big free *HUG*


----------



## Victor

really sorry to hear that I really hope your dog will be ok. 

Best vet I have ever dealt with is Dr Walton of Dewdney Animal Hospital in Maple Ridge. He is one of the few vets I have met that me and my dog actually like


----------



## Claudia

My vet is really good too, i like that he is not just in for the money, he actually cares i found that out when i had my other dog (i had to put him down just 13 months ago)


----------



## thefishwife

Sorry to hear about your pup, I am sure it is hard on all of you. With all of our thoughts and prayers, he'll make a speedy recovery and he is young.


----------



## Casey8

elemental said:


> If he were my dog and I didnt have the money, I would surrender him to the spca.
> Then he would live.
> You can apply for care card, its a credit card for medical procedures only.
> 
> Im am sorry your dog was hit, but I would do whatever it took so he would live. Even if that meant giving him to someone who can heal him vs letting him suffer at home.


+1 Live is more important than anything else.


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Sorry to hear about your pup, I am sure it is hard on all of you. With all of our thoughts and prayers, he'll make a speedy recovery and he is young.


Thank you Kim


----------



## Claudia

Casey8 said:


> +1 Live is more important than anything else.


Thats why i spend all my food money, he got meds and all he needs. He is sore tho but he is wagging his tale and not long ago was chasing my kid after his food of course he was walking slowly lol but is a good sign


----------



## Claudia

Here are some pics of Niño, still sore but he is doing ok


----------



## Pamela

Aww, poor Nino. I hope that he gets better really fast.


----------



## monkE

oh my god... i'm so sorrry to hear that he got hit by a car! But it's great to see he's going to be all right!  such a scary thing that you just have no control over sometimes


----------



## beN

Claudia, from one dog owner to another, I feel terrible for your family. I hope for the best and a fast recovery. From Me, Lisa and our 2 Hounds Duke & Deja <3


----------



## djamm

I too feel for you, family and your dog Nino. I trust he will make a speedy recovery. All the very best to you and your family during this time.


----------



## fraggalrock

Claudia,
Let me know if I can help,I am a former Vet tech and would be happy to change the wounds/dressing for you.


----------



## pisces

Claudia,
sorry to hear your dog was hit! i hope he will be okie and getting better everyday! 
from the photo, he look like smart boy, i believe he will be recovery very soon !


----------



## Claudia

Thank you so much for all the replies, helps me a lot to hear positive comments like this. He still sore but he ate and had water, i had to help him a bit but is ok. He also wanted to go on my bed and he was trying to go up so i carry him and help him so he was laying down for a bit. He is keeps on walking around and thats what i dont want cause his paws are really bad hurt, saw a bit of bleeding already so i gave him a loving heck so he stop walking so much.
He is also been him already, my 12 year old was walking with a grilled cheese and Nino started to follow him slowly but he right behind him, it was funny and cute


----------



## lotus

I hope your dog makes a full recovery. I think you did the right thing by taking him home,your dog would be scared and a little stressed I'm sure if he was staying at the vet....hugs. When my dog was hit by a car I did the same thing but my dog wasn't hurt as bad as yours. The vet suggested that they keep her overnight but I said no. She was fine.


----------



## InfraredDream

Sounds like the guy is a fighter! Eating and moving, etc sure sounds positive as to how he is feeling. Hopefully he'll recover fast! More HUGS your way!


----------



## Claudia

I hope he gets better soon, is hard for him to lay down cause it hurts. He just came and wanted up on my bed again so i help him and had to help him lay down also, he cried but we did it slowly....i want the days to go fast


----------



## thefishwife

How is he this morning? Usually the first 12 hours are the worst as they settle down.

Early christmas eve morning at 3am we had to take Daisy to the emergency Vet in Langley, b/c she was whimpering and whinning so much - long story short she has swimmers tail, she had gone into the dike swimming and obviously the water was cold, then we gave her a bath after, within 12 hours the symptoms arrived. When we did finally get her home, she had her pain medication and anti-inflammatory medication and she slept for 3 hours but she would follow ME around everywhere, so I finally had to sit in one spot for a few hours so she would rest.

He sure is cut tho claudia!


----------



## Elle

I'm sorry to hear about your dog! Hugs. Hope he pulls through this. If you need some emergency food items etc., I can take a look and see what we have, we may also have some Orijen dog food that my dog decided she didn't like.

MediCard is the medical credit card. I'm not normally a credit fan, but you can use it for emergencies like this.

And a +1 for Adrian Walton - he used to be our vet before we moved away from Maple Ridge.


----------



## Claudia

He is ok, he wasnt crying anymore. He also had more water, just couldnt sleep he finally got some sleep at about 6am so we napped finally for almost 2 hours. Hurts him when he lays down so i think thats why he doesnt lay to much, his breathing has been ok all nite long. I already gave him his meds and fed him and he ate and had water so thats a really good sign, i am amazed that he is eating to soon, he wags his tail all the time too, he give us kisses also.


----------



## Claudia

Elle said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dog! Hugs. Hope he pulls through this. If you need some emergency food items etc., I can take a look and see what we have, we may also have some Orijen dog food that my dog decided she didn't like.
> 
> MediCard is the medical credit card. I'm not normally a credit fan, but you can use it for emergencies like this.
> 
> And a +1 for Adrian Walton - he used to be our vet before we moved away from Maple Ridge.


Thanks Elle, yes my stepdad was told about medicard i looked it up on the internet but havent had a chance to check it out yet


----------



## Elle

Something you can give him that will help with the bruising and pain is arnica. You can check with the vet to make sure it won't interfere with what they've given you for him, but it's very mild and very effective. 

I've used it on myself for severe sprains/broken bones and on my horse and the dog. You can get it usually at any health food store and pharmacies may carry it as well. I know Roots in Maple Ridge has it. The full name is arnica montana, and it's very small pepperminty flavored tablets. It's also available as a gel for external application.


----------



## Claudia

I can ask, i have to call later cause i have to ask when he wants to see him again, he has to get his chest check. He is on one right now that is similar to morphine so is strong


----------



## Elle

Arnica's more for the healing than the pain - it's helpful in healing bruising and impact trauma. What they're giving him is a way more effective pain killer than arnica!

Best of luck with the healing process.


----------



## Morainy

I'm so sorry to hear this, Claudia. I know that you are giving your puppy excellent care and attention, probably not getting any sleep. Don't forget to look after yourself. You have a little baby to look after, too!


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Claudia. I know that you are giving your puppy excellent care and attention, probably not getting any sleep. Don't forget to look after yourself. You have a little baby to look after, too!


Thanks Maureen, no getting to much sleep but is like taking care of a baby is something i have to do but is ok, is worth it


----------



## Claudia

He had a much better nite, he actually slept and wasnt walking around like the nite before, the air in his chest is no growing and thats a good sign cause means no leakage. I am gonna called the hospital were he was at and ask about it too cause today will b the 48 hours that the doctor told me we had to wait for.
I am assuming that they will want to get the air out, they did tried the day he was in but doctor told me they couldnt get it out....we will c what they say today


----------



## thefishwife

That is good news! I am glad he had a better night, sleep is the best medicine! Keep me updated plse.


----------



## Aquaman

OMG !! so sorry to hear this ...couldnt imagine having to deal with that with my dear Pepsi.....the little guy looks like a fighter ! he will pull through for sure ! Poor little guy! 
just what I needed.....teared up reading the posts....hope everything gets back to normal....hear you on the cash thing tho...650 for my sweeties paw a few weeks ago.....waiting hungrily for my next cheque....the things that we do for our beloved pets :bigsmile:
Give the little guy a big kiss for me and these are for you ....

HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG 
HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG 
HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG 
HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG 

and a few smaller ones for the kids 

hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug hug ......

hope your day goes well....so sorry you gotta go through this ! 
Just isnt fair


----------



## Claudia

Thanks for all those hugs, they make me feel so much better 
Has been hard on the wallet and still more to come i am sure, i spend was was my food money and part of my rent but well i need it to do something, i will worry about that when the time comes lol i dont wanna stress myself even more right now.
I am glad that my dog is making it and every day has been a better day for him, he was hit pretty bad for what the doctor told me, he was hurt on his whole body and i am actually amazed how good he is doing cause has been only 2 days.
So far so good and i am crossing my fingers about that air in his chest, the worse would b a leak and doctor told me that then he might have to b put down but i am positive he will do good, he is young and that helps too


----------



## Acipenser

Any updates on your dog ? I read the whole thread and am hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Claudia

Yes so far so good  He has some good nites and some he has problems sleeping. He is doing good for a dog that got hit 4 days ago actually pretty good, he is just still sore, he has cuts all over his body, bruces too, there is a big one on his chest.
The air in his chest has been going down ( it was like a balloon on his chest and side)I took him to his vet today for a check up and to change his bandages, everything is good but his bandages need to b change every 2 days. Doctor says that at least will take 2 weeks to start healing, his paws are really bad 
Eventually he will need another xray to make sure there is no more air in his chest, and in 10 more days i have to take him again to get the staples out. Still a way to go but we are getting there. 
He started to bark yesterday when he hears some one at the door, he is been himself lil by lil, he is scared of people a bit but i know he will b ok with time.
Here is a pic of one of his paws


----------



## thefishwife

Glad to hear day by day he's doing better!

Oh my his poor paws Claudia, they look so sore. Most of his pad is gone huh, no wonder he doesn't want to walk on them.


----------



## Claudia

They are really bad, he is still on pain medication, thats helping him and the doctor told me he might need more.


----------



## Morainy

Oh, his pad looks so ripped up! Will they heal? Poor guy! I hope he feels better very quickly, Claudia. Take care.


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> Oh, his pad looks so ripped up! Will they heal? Poor guy! I hope he feels better very quickly, Claudia. Take care.


Doctor says it will but will take a while, i hope he gets better soon too


----------



## thefishwife

How is he today claudia?


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> How is he today claudia?


He is the same, not much have change just less money in my wallet lol but other then that same. The air balloon has gone down sooo much u can hardly see it now, i am really happy about that :bigsmile:


----------



## thefishwife

Glad to hear he is still doing OK, yes you must be happy to know the air has gone down - one day at a time.


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Glad to hear he is still doing OK, yes you must be happy to know the air has gone down - one day at a time.


Oh yes, it feels good not seeing that big air balloon, i gave him the made to make him drowsy so i can change his bandages, just waiting for him to relax so i can start


----------



## Claudia

Just finished changing his bandages, he got neon green today lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

awe always hate seeing dogs with the cone of shame


----------



## Trouble

*I just read this and am sorry to hear. I have a few tips that might work. I will MSN you.*


----------



## katienaha

good healing vibes to him!! the barking is a good sign that hes got some spunk in him. you are taking such good care of him. my friends dog got hit a couple weeks ago and i got the horrifying phone call from her.. so i raced to her home to take her and her dead dog to the vet.. i am so glad yours is doing this well. 
and claudia.. if you need help.. ASK FOR IT.


----------



## Claudia

Thanks Katie, so far so good. He is running when he comes back inside after doing his business so i guess his paws are not hurting as they were. He will b finishing his pain med tomorrow morning but i got some more so he can have it till monday and they I have to call his doctor and see what he says. 
The little menace manage to take one bandage off today gggrrrr well at least this time it lasted for a day lol 
He is getting better every day


----------



## katienaha

Bjorn was terrible for chewin off the bandages, so my vet tried the "no chew" bandages that tasted like bug dope... he chewed them MORE... probably because this time it had flavour!! stupid dog. cost me 4 extra splint changes at 60 bucks a go, that wasnt cheap!


----------



## Claudia

Oh i know, vet gave me some drops to put on the bandages so tastes bad or something well guess what....yup it didnt work lol that day i took him to the vet and cost me $200 to get them change and the check up didnt last a day gggrrrrr lol


----------



## thefishwife

He is an escape artist huh! getting those bandages off. Kimo was so good at getting to his tail with the bandages, we tried the "bitter tasting stuff" too it didn't work. We ended up just watching him better and of course the pain medication.

Glad to hear he's running a bit more, he's improving!


----------



## Claudia

I am not to happy of him running around cause the air in the chest is coming back  i will have to check on his breathing tonite just incase. But here are some pics of his paws, they are better but still way to go, he got orange bandages.


----------



## thefishwife

Looks like his paws are healing up nicely! Thats great news!


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> Looks like his paws are healing up nicely! Thats great news!


Yes they are  slowly but we will get there


----------



## Diztrbd1

Glad to see everything is going well Claudia! He is lucky to have to as a owner


----------



## Elle

He's looking good!


----------



## Claudia

Diztrbd1 said:


> Glad to see everything is going well Claudia! He is lucky to have to as a owner


Thanks John, he did manage to take the bandages off today gggrrrr lol


----------



## Sanka101

awww soo sorry to hear about yur dog! hope hes doing better, that picture of his paw look soo so painful. poor little guy


----------



## Claudia

Sanka101 said:


> awww soo sorry to hear about yur dog! hope hes doing better, that picture of his paw look soo so painful. poor little guy


Thank you Sanka, his paws are so much better, i will take a pic tomorrow if i get a chance.
On the other hand i have some bad news, the ball on his side is growing, i am not sure if is air again seems a bit harder now so i am gonna call the vet tomorrow and ask, i dont know what i am gonna do yet as i have no more money but i will ask the vet how much to check him, i am assuming they will take a xray.... i am hoping for the best. He is pretty happy and eating well too so thats a good sign


----------



## Claudia

So we have an app at 10am, i am crossing my fingers hopefully is nothing serious


----------



## katienaha

fingers crossed.. i hope it went well. i am lucky my vet was willing to make a payment plan with us to pay for Bjorn's broken leg. All we had to do was ask...


----------



## Claudia

Hello all, so we went to the Vet, it was fluid what he got in there. I was the doc assistant today, that was interesting lol so poor doggy got drugged when he was ready the doc and I carry Nino to the table, i clean the area and the doctor got the needle ready, he tried to drain it that way but wasnt working, he end it up making a cut and there was all the fluid coming out like a lil faucet.
He left the hole open so it can keep on draining and we have to wait for a week, i just checked on him not long ago and the ball was growing again so i pressed it and a bit after the liquid starting to come out so yes my bed has blood and water all over lol The doctor found like a dent on ninos ribs, we guess thats were he got the impact when he was hit so they looked at the xrays and they did see something on his ribs that i guess at the hospital where he was taken didnt see it. So we have to give it some time to heal and of course nino is not allow to jump walk much etc so more bed rest.
That was almost $400 that i will b paying in installments, soooo here are some pic of me working on my doggy


----------



## onefishtwofish

awe poor nino


----------



## Claudia

onefishtwofish said:


> awe poor nino


I know, he has been through a lot.

I am thinking on taking the course too, there is an info session on Feb. 21st is a 2 year course


----------



## thefishwife

Yes poor Nino, he will make it, he's tough!!! You mean taking the vet assistance course?


----------



## Claudia

thefishwife said:


> You mean taking the vet assistance course?


Yes, i have been searching and they have it at douglad college (5 minutes from me)  they have an info session in couple of weeks too...we will see

Nino has more fluid to b drain this am, i will do it when i come back from taking kids to school but besides that he is happy and hipper as always lol


----------



## Morainy

Poor Nino! He's really lucky to have you to care for him. So much to be on top of, with the draining and bandage changing and the vet visits. 

But -- I can see that you'd be perfect as a vet's assistant! How long is the course?


----------



## katienaha

my friend took the course in saskatchewan and she really enjoys her job. just be careful, theres no regulation on pay. you can make anywhere from 12 to 25 an hour! she makes about 20 here.


----------



## aimnhigh

Awe Cluadia i did not see the post,
if there is any thing i can do to help out,
if you need to borrow a large crate or pen to keep him more quiet and not wonder around, let me know, i have all that kind of equipment,
If you need more vet wrap or any thing like that i have some here or i can pick you up some,
or if you need some groceries for the kids just call me, i don't have a lot but i can help out some, i know how expensive this can get


----------



## thefishwife

Claudia said:


> Yes, i have been searching and they have it at douglad college (5 minutes from me)  they have an info session in couple of weeks too...we will see


Thats great Claudia, good for you for thinking about taking this.



katienaha said:


> my friend took the course in saskatchewan and she really enjoys her job. just be careful, theres no regulation on pay. you can make anywhere from 12 to 25 an hour! she makes about 20 here.


I guess it just depends on where you are and with how much experience you have for what your hourly wage would be.

My daughter is attending the U of Sask now taking her animal science degree, working towards becoming a vet. She had said the same thing about a vet assistance and how the pay is different everywhere.


----------



## Claudia

Morainy said:


> Poor Nino! He's really lucky to have you to care for him. So much to be on top of, with the draining and bandage changing and the vet visits.
> 
> But -- I can see that you'd be perfect as a vet's assistant! How long is the course?


Thanks Maureen  The course is 2 years



katienaha said:


> my friend took the course in saskatchewan and she really enjoys her job. just be careful, theres no regulation on pay. you can make anywhere from 12 to 25 an hour! she makes about 20 here.


The truth, i am not thinking about taking it for the money, is more like to help out people in need, i know for myself how hard it is and i had my dogs before i became a single mom but u just have to keep going, davefrombc also sugested that i should talk to my vet and maybe go work for him every now and then....really that how u really learn lol



aimnhigh said:


> Awe Cluadia i did not see the post,
> if there is any thing i can
> do to help out,
> if you need to borrow a large crate or pen to keep him more quiet and not wonder around, let me know, i have all that kind of equipment,
> If you need more vet wrap or any thing like that i have some here or i can pick you up some,
> or if you need some groceries for the kids just call me, i don't have a lot but i can help out some, i know how expensive this can get


Thanks Heather, so far so good  Pamela was so nice and sended me a gift card for walmart so i got milk the other day well i have to go again hahahah and get some dog food and more milk of course



thefishwife said:


> Thats great Claudia, good for you for thinking about taking this.
> Yeah just thinking about it for now, i really enjoyed helping the vet the other day and all this time with nino has been like taking care of one of mny kids, i still thinking about it and i will probably will go to the info session too but i do have to think about it really hard cause i have the kids and also means baby sitting charges etc but we will c
> 
> I guess it just depends on where you are and with how much experience you have for what your hourly wage would be.
> 
> My daughter is attending the U of Sask now taking her animal science degree, working towards becoming a vet. She had said the same thing about a vet assistance and how the pay is different everywhere.


----------

